# Window Side Curtain - Lower Plastic Clips??



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I have a 2010 Outback Sydney Edition 5er. The decorative window side curtains have these cheap 5-6" plastic L-shaped brackets that hold the bottom of the curtains in place. Well, I have taken 6 trips in the new rig and have managed to break 3 of them simply by brushing against the curtains. Has anyone had this problem, know where to find replacement clips or found or made something that works better.
Thanks


----------



## Howier (Apr 26, 2009)

Have same problem. Broke two myself. Sorry, dont have a solution yet. I just let them hang. Ill just end up breaking them again.

Howie


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

you and me both--I feel better--I've only broken 1 (knock on wood) on the bed and I figure that I'm just gonna break it again, so I'll wait for the MacGyver's to chip in on this one!

I seem to like to pull out the bottom fasteners on the pull down window shades-anyone have a fix for that one?


----------



## RVdogs (May 5, 2010)

Easy fix for me was to fasten adhesive backed Velcro to the wall and to the curtain end. I put the "pile", or fuzzy, Velcro on the wall. The "hook" on the curtain end. This keeps the curtains in place without risking breaking a hard fastener. I also did the same thing to my shower curtains to keep them "sealed" to the wall while bathing.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Thanks RVdogs. Can't believe I didnt think of that. Probably because I was fixated on using duct tape.








I'll give that a try.
Steve


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Amy, the round plastics have come out a lot for us too. For the kids rooms, Dave's used a decorative woodblock to fasten into the wall and plastic 'button' - the bunkhouse windows seem to take a lot of hammer - kids are heavy-handed I guess!

The C plastics have come off in our room, mostly due to the fact that all the kids hang out on our bed and bash their feet against the wall - we just survive with them swinging about a bit but maybe I'll use the velcro idea - we have velcro holding up multiple accessories on the walls and shelves so we don't have to worry about moving them when we're on the road - that stuff is STRONG!.....and is now added to the duck tape, superglue 'must have' kit!

Ali


----------



## robezase (Feb 4, 2010)

amyk said:


> you and me both--I feel better--I've only broken 1 (knock on wood) on the bed and I figure that I'm just gonna break it again, so I'll wait for the MacGyver's to chip in on this one!
> 
> I seem to like to pull out the bottom fasteners on the pull down window shades-anyone have a fix for that one?


Amy,

I have had the same issue with the bottom fasteners in my 250RS. I insert plastic wall anchors in the existing hole and then screw in the bottom fasteners. Those that I have repaired have held in place. The best wall anchors to use are those that screw into the wallboard. See below.


----------

